# Callie & Tiggs 1 - Possum 0



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2016)

I love my dogs!

Callie & Tiggs killed a possum. 
They left it in their "give to mommy" pile.

Tried getting a pic with them but didn't work to well.


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 15, 2016)

Good dogs!


----------



## TAH (Nov 15, 2016)

Way to go tiggs and callie


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 15, 2016)

Possum never had a chance!  Stoopid possum!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 15, 2016)

Aren't dog presents the best?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2016)

The worst part here... I have 100 rogues feral, live in the woods- keep breeding- new clutch every 2 weeks- chickens everywhere. Seriously- this possum could have lived for years if it would have gone back in the woods and stayed there. Nope- dumb thing goes in with Callie/Tiggs.


----------

